# Backstrap Bacon Wraps



## ROBALO 2160 (Apr 2, 2007)

This has turned out to be our new favorite way to fix B.S. Y'all enjoy!!!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks pretty darn good, going to have to try that. Thanks


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh he77 yeah!!! I'd hit that!!!

I do one with sliced apples & pecans wrapped in bacon for Christmas/New Years that is a very good combination too.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dam fine looking grub. Never thought about slappin some boudin in them.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I've done if before and agree that it is delicious. I do like my venison a little more on the rare side though.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks mighty tasty í ½í¸‹


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks mighty tasty ðŸ˜‹


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

WOW!!!
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

I like the addition of boudin in it!!!!!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

OP, thanks for the idea. I didn't have any deer but I did have yard bird and my cheese of choice was some Gouda. The boudin is a great addition and a white wine vinegar, herb marinade for a day doesn't hurt either.

Threw a Cayenne, black pepper and garlic powder dusting for good measure and Poof! Yum!


----------

